# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Novo ano/novo reef (600 litros)

## Bruno Silvestre

Feitos 9 meses com um nano de 100 litros o "bichinho" já andava a puxar para algo mais "aliciante".
Os primeiros passos foram dados em Janeiro de 2007 com a aquisição do material básico e dar início a um projecto de 

600 litros.


Este é o *setup* no seu actual estado:

*Aquário*
200x50x60	510l úteis +/- (com rocha e areão)
*Sump*
70x40x45	90l úteis
*Refúgio*
62x30x32	35l úteis
*Depósito Repositor+TPAs*
60x40x50	80l úteis

*Rocha Viva*
55Kg - Fidji + Indonésia	
*Rocha Morta*
5Kg	
*Substrato Aquário*
Aragonite Sugar Size 8cm altura	

*Escumador*
ATI BubbleMaster 250
*Aquecimento*
Jagger 250W	
*Reposição*
Osmoregulador Tunze	
Reactor de Kalkwasser
Reactor de Cálcio com 8Kg RowaLith C+

*Iluminação Aquário*
DIY - 12x39W	
2x Aqua-Medic Reef Blue	
2x ATI AquaBlue Spezial
2x ATI Blue Plus
6x Aqua-Medic Reef White 10.000k

*Iluminação Refúgio*
1x Phillips 6.500k 18W	

*Fotoperiodo Aquário*
10h White / 12h Blue	

*Circulação*
2x Resun Wavemaker 15000
*Retorno*
Sicce Multi 4000	
*Filtro UV*
Aqua-Medic 9W - 12h diárias, 200l/h


*Manutenção*

TPAs 60l de 6 em 6 semanas	


Desde já agradeço os excelentes conselhos, ajudas e mudas(!) de dois excelentes companheiros deste hobby: Adérito Pereira e João Ribeiro


Agora as fotos..

*Janeiro:*

Início do Projecto:
Reforço do aquário, criação da Coluna Seca e alguma areia recentemente adquirida já viva.










*Fevereiro:*

Aquisição de mais areia viva, RV e alguma bicharada que vinha pelo meio.




Já agora, alguém sabe o nome deste pequeno bichinho?








*Março:*

Nesta altura ainda não tinha a iluminação final, daí a instalação do foco HQI do antigo nano.
(do lado esquerdo apenas tinha uma T8 com 30W)

Inserção de toda a bicharada e corais do nano






Os corais "ao monte" do lado direito por baixo do foco

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

*Abril:*






*Maio:*

Início da montagem das calhas DIY, após chegada do material




As calhas parcialmente feitas




Comparação entre foco HQI 150W e 6x39W T5














*Junho:*




O aparecimento das algas

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

*Julho:*

Algas em força! Nesta altura fazia mudas semanais de 50l, 24h UV, aspiração/remoção/raspagem de filamentosas 
No espaço de um mês as algas desapareceram.







O já falecido Zanclus, teve uma semana no aqua, comia bem, sempre desperto, muito interactivo, ao oitavo dia 

encontrei-o morto atrás de uma rocha (!!)












*Agosto:*

- Haverá mudança de escumador (BubbleMaster 200)
- Mais circulação (nanostream 6045 - fiquei fã destas bombas embora sejam algo frágeis)
- Finalização do revestimento das calhas / estrutura de ferro
- Finalmente aquisição de uma máquina fotográfica em condições - parecendo que não, tem muito a ver com o hobby  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

gostei..... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

continua :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Bruno,

O teu aquario esta muito bom :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :tutasla:  

Reparei no efeito das tuas novas lampadas, muito bem conseguido :yb677:   :yb677:  
Será que podes dizer +-quanto é que te custou a essas calhas?

Gostava de fazer algo igual para o meu 200*60*60

----------


## Filipe Silva

está muito giro!  :SbOk:  
acho pena o aspecto das calhas a nível exterior, mas isso depois pode-se melhorar...  :Coradoeolhos:  


fica bem  :SbSalut:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bruno  :Olá: 

Muito bom o teu layout.
Pessoalmente sugeria a remoção das 2 pedras que tem no 2º morro do teu lado direito (poderiam ir para a sump)

É bom poder observar o aquário saudável e aparentemente com muito boas possibilidade de sucesso.

os meus parabéns  :Palmas: 

* Nota
sugeria-te que alojasses as fotos no nosso servidor para poderem ser partilhadas na nossa comunidade se o entenderes.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Olá Bruno,

Andava muito curioso para ver esse aquário. Gostei, está muito giro.

Agora é continuar... calmamente!  :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio_Araujo

muito lindo seu aquario....parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O layout que tens aí tem potencial. Só fazia com que esses montes ficassem com alturas diferentes (tá tudo mais ou menos com a mesma altura).

No entanto, já tiveste isso de uma maneira que estava excelente (só lhe retirei uma ponte):

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!

fiz algumas alterações ao layout, o que acham?

Marco, cada calha deve estar neste momento à volta dos 200€ com lâmpadas, mas ainda falta o revestimento em acrílico.


*Agosto:*

Novas fotos com a nova máquina e algumas aquisições:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Bruno,

E termos de layout eu acho que tens demasiados "montes" de pedra! Poderias retirar ou baixar um deles para que tenhas mais espaço livre. Como está parece-me muito atolhado com os "montes" muito na vertical.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> E termos de layout eu acho que tens demasiados "montes" de pedra! Poderias retirar ou baixar um deles para que tenhas mais espaço livre. Como está parece-me muito atolhado com os "montes" muito na vertical.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Concordo com o Diogo. Acho que estava melhor como na foto #9

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

De facto está um bocado atolado de rocha mas tive de desocupar a sump para fazer espaço ao Bubblemaster que está a chegar  :yb620:  , ainda por cima só tenho de largura útil 45cm, não foi nada fácil conseguir o layout que eu procurava.  :yb620:  
quem sabe tiro 10 kilitos de rv para o lado e faço um nano!  :yb665:

----------


## Tiago Proença

só de pensar que perto de mim vive essa maravilha de aquario... exelente,gostei muito parabens

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O problema que tens aí é que está tudo mais ou menos ao mesmo nível:



Se conseguires baixar nalgumas zonas isso fica com um recorte mais interessante:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Amigo esse aquario esta muito bonito é de se tirar o :Olá:  
parabens  :SbOk:   :tutasla:  

deste amigo
Henrique de jesus

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

*Setembro:*

Houve algumas aquisições: ATI Bubblemaster 250 em substituição do MCE600, 2xATI Aquablue Special em substituição de 2xAquaMedic 10.000k.

- nova mudança radical de layout, desta vez definitivo (acho  :yb665:  )

e ficam as fotos:

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

continuação...

----------


## Filipe Silva

boa boa, está mt mais giro!!!  :SbOk:  
grd fotos!!!!  :EEK!:  


abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O layout está excelente. Só mudava aquela Euphyllia grande do lado esquerdo pra qualquer lado abaixo da linha amarela pro layout ficar com um recorte mais perfeito.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Espectaculo parabens  :tutasla:   bonitas fotos e um aquario muito bonito :yb677:  
um abraço deste amigo
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Carlos Amorim

muito bom o aquario, gostei mesmo muito de ver as fotos,

nao te esqueças de ir actualizando, pois vale a pena.

fica bem :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Eu acho que ficou 6 estrelas e na minha opiniao a Euphyllia nao tinha melhor citio para ficar  :SbLangue7:   e para crescer e està num local com boa circulaçao, vai continuando a actualizaçao que estou a gostar :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Em relação à euphyllia, a ideia que tenho é que gosta de águas muito calmas. A minha retrai-se um bocado com corrente alta ou mesmo média. Parece muito mais bem disposta com uma corrente mínima.

Ela onde está, não me parece mal, mas podia era agachar-se um bocadinho  :Smile:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Em relação à euphyllia, a ideia que tenho é que gosta de águas muito calmas. A minha retrai-se um bocado com corrente alta ou mesmo média. Parece muito mais bem disposta com uma corrente mínima.
> 
> Ela onde está, não me parece mal, mas podia era agachar-se um bocadinho


Boas Alfredo nao é para te contradizer, mas se reparares a euphyllia esta no meio de duas bombas a corrente da esquerda passa junto ao vidro e a corrente da direita nao interfere :SbOk:  , acho eu que nao poderia estar em melhor citio :Confused:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois, és capaz de ter razão, se ela não estiver prali a apanhar com o vento nas tranças, é capaz de estar contente. Aliás aparenta estar feliz da vida. Ela podia era levar a felicidade dela mais pra baixo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Se a Euphyllia tivesse de mudar de lugar seria para subir e não para descer.

Mas com o tempo ela ganha corpo e acaba por dar o mesmo efeito.

É a minha opinião :SbOk2:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

*Outubro*:

*aquisições:* 2x Resun wavemaker 15000, 2x ati blue plus, 9Kg aragamax live sand deitada por cima da actual.


Alguém tinha pedido fotos da alteração às nanostream que partem o anel em plástico, esta foi a minha solução:




Bicharada


















A parancora libertou um filhote que tenho estado a acompanhar de perto o seu desenvolvimento  :yb663:  










e finalmente o layout *final* do aqua...  :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

bem,


isso tá a ficar muito bom,

as fotos estão muito boas,


boa sorte nisso :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

*Actualização de Março*  :Olá:

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

... e finalmente

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Muito boas fotos e o teu Reef está expetácular  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Corais com muita cor e qualidade :yb677:   :yb677:  
Muito bem feita e distribuição dos corais pelo teu reef :SbOk3:  

Boa sorte e continua a enviar fotos :bompost:   :tutasla:

----------


## Ingo Barao

concordo com o marco
muito bem 
 :tutasla:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas,
Desde ja parabems pelo aquario, ta muito fixe  :SbOk:  
Tou a montar um aquario precisamente com as medidas do teu, e tava a pensar comprar 2  Resun Wave Maker 15000 ou entao comprar 4 Nanostream 6025 inda tou indeciso  :Admirado:  Vi que tinhas umas antes (nao sei se eram as 6025) Notas te muita diferença quando poseste as Resun?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Boas Anthony,

tive 3x6045 mas são claramente insuficientes para um aquário tão comprido, neste momento tenho as duas Resun mas devo acrescentar mais uma ou duas, principalmente porque quero dar mais circulação aos corais duros que fazem quase a totalidade do aqua.

----------


## André Silvestre

Boas!

Aproveitando uma ida ontem a casa do meu irmão, levei a minha velhinha e tirei algum as fotos. 


*Duros ( SPS):*

----------


## André Silvestre

Continuando...

*Duros ( LPS):*








*Moles:*




















*Invertebrados:*

----------


## André Silvestre

E para terminar!

*Gerais:*






*Lado esquerdo:*



*Lado direito:*


*Lateral esquerda:*



Se chegaram até aqui sem adormecerem, parabéns!   :SbOk5:  


Abraço,
André

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas entao aconselhas me as Resun? Nao tens nada a dizer delas.
Outra coisa vi que so tens +/- 10% de rocha tas a pensar por mais ou fica como ta? É que normalmente fala-se em 20% e era o que tava a pensar por, 40kg de rocha morta e +/-80kg de viva.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parabéns pelo aquário e pelas fotos, 5 estrelas!!! Essa Caulastrea é igual à minha.

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

As Resun têm boa qualidade/preço, mas não são nenhumas tunze  :Wink:  hehehe

em relação à rocha viva, se o meu aqua não tivesse tanta altura, tirava ainda mais rocha, mas dependo muito dela para os corais duros "chegarem" à pouca luz que tenho. Não sou adepto de muita rocha, no entanto a qualidade da mesma é muito importante, esta é muito porosa e pouco pesada.





> Boas entao aconselhas me as Resun? Nao tens nada a dizer delas.
> Outra coisa vi que so tens +/- 10% de rocha tas a pensar por mais ou fica como ta? É que normalmente fala-se em 20% e era o que tava a pensar por, 40kg de rocha morta e +/-80kg de viva.
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Estás no caminho certo :Pracima:  
Corais com mta boa côr e saúde, parabéns :SbOk:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Finaldmente conheci o aqua do Bruno e gostei bastante! Tem boas condições para ter um excelente aqua e para tirar umas fotos! Nunca pensei que para um aqua com T5 podesse tirar umas fotos como tirei!  :Big Grin: 
Aqui ficam elas:




















...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Abraço!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Antes de mais, quero dar-te os parabéns pelo magnífico aquário que tens!  :SbOk:  

No entanto, não pude deixar de reparar que tens uma praga de hidrozoários (parece-me)! Eu se fosse a ti, começava já a escovar ou a arrancar esses malditos! Daqui a algum tempo, vão começar a matar corais e não há predadores conhecidos, para essa bicharada!

Um abraço e parabéns!!

----------


## Adriano Cover

:Olá:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Ta lindo seu aquario muito bonito ,o motivo das algas podia ser o seu skimmer muito pequeno para o aquario 
Abraços

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Parabéns, tens ai um futuro grande aquario.

Mas parece que o teu halichoeres chrysus não está a fazer o seu trabalho, tens imensas planarias, aconselho-te a colocares um Pseudocheilinus hexataenia ou usares Flat Worm Exit da Salifert.

Pestana

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Bruno

antes de mais, meus parabéns por esse aquario, tem todas as condições para ser um grande aquário.
No entanto para que isso seja possível, torna-se imperativo o controle da praga dos maiores devastadores de corais -hidrozoários-.
Terás de remove-los à mão, pois nao há nada que os coma, reduzir na alimentação dos peixes, pois os hidrozoários adoram aguas com matéria orgânica para se desenvolver.
Terás no entanto de tomar tais medidas o quanto antes, pois esperar pode ser tarde.









Abraço e boa sorte


paulo Oliveira



José Francisco Duarte - peço desculpa pela repetição do meu post, nao reparei que ja o tinhas alertado para o problema.

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Olá a todos! Obrigado desde já pelos comentários e aos fotógrafos de serviço!!

de facto tenho duas grandes pragas no reef, planárias e hidrozoários.
a primeira praga já me deu muita dor de cabeça, hoje em dia já a dei como dado adquirido no aquário. Sempre que possível faço aspiração delas e consigo assim "manter" a população razoavelmente controlada. Em relação aos hexataenia / chrysus - coitados... não os culpo por não darem conta delas quando os tive, aquilo é realmente horrível  :yb624:   :yb624:  
relativamente ao flat worm exit, hmmm... acho que prefiro ficar cá com elas...... a morte de milhares de planárias de repente acabavam-me com o reef, mesmo com uma valente TPA logo a seguir.  :Admirado:  

Hidrozoários, a segunda praga: nada como uma muda de ricordeas e muita ignorância minha para mudar o aspecto de um aquário  :Prabaixo:  
a escova não me parece boa política, pois os pedaços minúsculos que passariam pela corrente espalhar-se-iam pelo aquário. nada como uma boa pinça e muita paciência  :Coradoeolhos:   - vai havendo!  :Wink: 

cumprimentos!!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Bruno,

O aquário está muito interessante, com uma boa selecção de corais e de material para tudo dar certo.

Tens vários frag's de optimas espécies de acroporas e com boas cores. Dado que são tão pequenos e se me permites a questão, gostaria de saber onde os adquiriste? Foi em alguma loja, aqui no forum ou no estrangeiro?

Um abraço,

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> José Francisco Duarte - peço desculpa pela repetição do meu post, nao reparei que ja o tinhas alertado para o problema.


Boas... 

Não tem problema nenhum!! Estás completamente à vontade  :SbOk3:  

Bruno, quando referi escovar e peço desculpa por não o referir, mas para mim era subjacente, que terias de retirar as rochas para o fazeres, caso contrário, o melhor mesmo, e caso não queiras retirar as rochas, é agarrares um pouco de pano de turco e usares esse mesmo pano para arrancares os ditos (o pano dá-te alguma "tracção" aos malfadados)!

Um abraço. :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Boas,

infelizmente não as posso tirar pois servem de apoio a várias outras por cima mas hoje dediquei-me um pouco mais ao aquário e depois de uma boa escovadela com uma escova de dentes irradiquei completamente os protozoários.  :yb665:  
agora só faltam as planárias....  :yb624:  






> Boas... 
> 
> Não tem problema nenhum!! Estás completamente à vontade  
> 
> Bruno, quando referi escovar e peço desculpa por não o referir, mas para mim era subjacente, que terias de retirar as rochas para o fazeres, caso contrário, o melhor mesmo, e caso não queiras retirar as rochas, é agarrares um pouco de pano de turco e usares esse mesmo pano para arrancares os ditos (o pano dá-te alguma "tracção" aos malfadados)!
> 
> Um abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas,
> 
> infelizmente não as posso tirar pois servem de apoio a várias outras por cima mas hoje dediquei-me um pouco mais ao aquário e depois de uma boa escovadela com uma escova de dentes irradiquei completamente os protozoários.  
> agora só faltam as planárias....


Boas...

Infelizmente, julgo que não erradicaste os Hidrozoários/Protozoários, eles vão voltar a aparecer, no entanto se fizeres regularmente o que fizeste não deverás ter problemas!!

Em relação às planárias, o que pensas fazer?

Abraços!

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

hmmm, olha que foi uma boa escovadela hehhehe, o problema principal deles são as raizes compridas que se entranham nas fendas da rocha, e tive especial cuidado a arrancar/escovar tudo. a ver vamos!  :Wink: 

quanto às planárias.... já revi todas as hipóteses viáveis (sem usar o flat worm exit) e a única que ainda tem algum sucesso é o retirar das rochas e enchaguar várias vezes num balde com água do aqua. não é eficaz ao ponto de as erradicar mas reduz bastante o seu número. Infelizmente esta hipótese só a meto quando mudar de aqua, o que não será tão cedo. entretanto vão fazendo parte da paisagem  :Wink:

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Parabéns pelo teu aquário, mas queria fazer-te uma pergunta, como fizeste as portas do teu movél? É que tenho uma estrutura parecida com essa para montar o meu aquário, 150X65X60 e estou à procura de soluções. Desde já obrigado


Ernesto Silva

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Boas Ernesto,

as portas é do mais simples que pode haver: duas calhas de plástico onde dois vidros correm cada um na sua linha. Se conheceres, na Vidromoldura estão habituados a fazer isso. 





> Parabéns pelo teu aquário, mas queria fazer-te uma pergunta, como fizeste as portas do teu movél? É que tenho uma estrutura parecida com essa para montar o meu aquário, 150X65X60 e estou à procura de soluções. Desde já obrigado
> 
> 
> Ernesto Silva

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 

Nao ha novidades do aquario?
Como é que isso ta?

 :SbOk3:

----------

